# When is Weight Loss Detrimential to Cycling Performance and/or Health?



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

At 5' 9.5", my summer racing weight has typically been 152-153 lbs. I thought that I could eat whatever I liked, and I did not watch my calorie intake.

This summer I started watching my diet and using a calorie counter app to monitor my calorie budget. I ride approx 14 hours per week (hard training sessions plus easy riding), all with a powermeter, so I know my calorie expenditure. In 10 weeks, I have dropped nearly 10 lbs, to below 143 lbs. My major changes to my diet have been to cut out beer, ice cream, candy, excessive baked goods, etc. I eat well and focus on a healthy balanced diet, with lots of fruit, vegetables, whole grains, etc. However, I burn an average of 1,000 cal/day cycling, so I continue to run a daily calorie deficit, and thus continue to drop weight.

I know that one should ideally drop weight during base training, not during race season. I have been warned not to lose weight too rapidly while I am training (no more that 1/2 lb per week). I understand that at some point it can adversely affect my performance and even my health (endocrine system). My next race is in 10 days, and it is a hilly road race. I'm hoping that my better W/kg will help, not hurt. How concerned should I be leading up to the race, and in general, about the adverse effects of the weight loss?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's an interesting article on loosing too much weigh with the intent of it hurting cycling performance. 

Finding Mara Abbott: The Giro champion returns to the top

It's especially interesting in that she's made a comeback and just won this year's Giro Rosa over the likes of Evelyn Stevens and Marianne Vos.


----------



## Heather Nielson (Jul 14, 2013)

*It takes time*

Hi! I'm a USA Cycling coach and semi-pro cyclist with an education in Biology, chemistry and nutrition. I constantly read up on the latest information and studies so that I can keep abreast of the most accurate information for myself and my athletes. It's my opinion that any weight loss, whether during the season or in the off season should be done slowly; but 'slowly' is also relative. ANY weight lost at ANY time at more than 2 lbs/week is too fast. That would be the max to aim for in the off season. During the race season, I find that many racers (including myself) naturally drop weight. Everyone is different. However, more than 1 lbs a week probably indicates that you're not fueling your training, racing and recovery properly. Listen to your body, watch your overall power and health.


If you're interested, I offer on-going consultations starting at $25/month. More information can be found here: On-going consultations ? Heather Nielson Thank you and best wishes!


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

This is an old question by now, but I'll throw in my two cents.

By your height, a healthy BMI bottoms out at around 130 lbs. There are obvious flaws to BMI, but since you're nowhere near the floor I'd say you're OK at 140. A more accurate measure of healthy body weight would be BF% and if there is a dunk tank, dexa, whatever available to you, it might be very helpful.

The most obvious indicator of low body weight being detrimental to cycling performance is cycling performance itself (duh). If you have a powermeter, regular TT route or even a hill climb you can use your performance to see whether or not your lower body weight is unhealthy. A couple watts at threshold or a few seconds on a regular TT isn't anything to worry about but a big and regular decrease in performance is something to worry about. 

The real truth is that most people aren't able to voluntarily starve themselves to an unhealthy weight. Your body is quite good at giving you feedback. Obviously there are people with the psychology to turn those signals into positive reinforcement but I don't think its the norm.


----------



## Ruonpoint (Aug 22, 2011)

At weight drop from 150's to 140's is pretty significant and should and could affect your performance. I think you can answer your own question and as the season progresses you should figure it out. I think that you simply have to judge for yourself and track your progress, workouts and race results. Just weight loss alone won't make you better or worse, but combined with your training, nutrition and recovery you either push it too much and blow out, or hopefully balance your recovery and workouts and have better results and fitness. All things equal you should be riding great.


----------

